# La Spaziale S1 Mini Vivaldi II



## amhenry84 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm considering selling my La Spaziale S1 Mini Vivaldi II, bought new 2014. Its in pretty much mint condition except a few very minor scuffs on the rack. What do you think it may be worth? Still have the box and all the original accessories.

Its the version with the lever operated steam valve and 1 degree celsius boiler indicator

Thanks


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I don't know much about that machine but a *very rough guide* to valuations for used, high end, machines could be applied as follows:

25% off new for year 1

10% off the remainder each subsequent year.

That was how we arrived at the resale price of our Evo recently. This is only my view and naturally doesn't work for everything









Lots of things have to be factored in though. Is it machine you can get parts for, how much use it's had and how it has been looked after, does it work! And the things like delivery, would you meet someone part way etc.


----------



## amhenry84 (Aug 2, 2014)

ok great, thats really helpful thank you


----------



## amhenry84 (Aug 2, 2014)

Anyone else got any advice? Where's the best place to sell?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Sell here? Or eBay/Gumtree/Schpock etc?


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

One was bought on ebay this week for £500 by @paul whu from this forum, there's another on there for £750ono I think? paul whu said his was in excellent condition and just serviced.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?37682-la-spaziale-s1-vivaldi2-%A3500


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I would have to say I'm very pleased with my.new toy. I feel as though I got a lot of bang for my buck.

I would have paid more if I had to. A shinier looking machine with similar capabilities may have been more expensive in my opinion.

The reviews of the machine were very positive which persuaded me to buy this one.


----------



## EMEC (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi, I'm interested in buying one of these, are you still thinking of selling it?


----------



## EMEC (Dec 18, 2016)

Though before I get your hopes up I should probably mention I'm on a pretty restricted budget or skint and tight-fisted as we usually say.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Probably worth around £700


----------



## EMEC (Dec 18, 2016)

Hum, probably out of my league then.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

EMEC said:


> Hum, probably out of my league then.


you could try https://www.freecycle.org/


----------



## amhenry84 (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks for the advice everyone. Yeh still thinking about selling it, if anyone is interested. I'll try put some more pics on and put it in the "for sale" forum.


----------



## NashNash (Sep 2, 2016)

Might be interested for the right price. Sent you a PM.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

....


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

NashNash said:


> Might be interested for the right price. Sent you a PM.


Can you not please?

Can you put up a wanted thread and keep all communication visible to the forum.

Cheers.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

amhenry84 said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. Yeh still thinking about selling it, if anyone is interested? I'll try put some more pics on and put it in the "for sale" forum. Feel free to get in touch in the mean time


Don't sell it lol, to good. Love these machines, was a serious contender for me. I seen la Spaziale everywhere in France this year while on holiday. Can I ask why you are selling?


----------



## NashNash (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi jon, just had a read through the for sale sticky. So in the interests of transparency here is my PM:

Hi,

1)how much are you looking for including insured postage to Glasgow?

2)Did you ever have any issues with it?

3)Have you had it serviced recently? when was the last service?

4)Reason for sale?

5)What are you including in the price?

Cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

He isn't selling it yet - just asking how much it's worth


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

@amhenry clearly some folk are interested, why don't you start a for sale thread


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> He isn't selling it yet - just asking how much it's worth


Ah, ok, and others including the OP thought he was thinking of selling it?


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

I sold mine last year for £850, it was 18 months old and in very good condition


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thinking of selling it and actually putting it on a sales thread aren't the same thing . Put it on a sales thread give everyone a fair chance to get the sale based on an actual price they want with shipping - photos etc.

Questions asked via pm and answered via pm aren't fair on anyone else who is weighing up the machine .


----------



## EMEC (Dec 18, 2016)

Can I second the last comment - I know I said I'd struggle to get £700 but I'd still like to get the chance to try!


----------



## amhenry84 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi everyone,

yes im interested in selling / intending to sell. I just wanted to get an idea of value first

i will place it on the for sale forum ASAP, pretty hectic few days at work etc etc

i got NashNash PM and replied, I'll post answers to his questions for all to see when I upload more photos etc in the for sale thread

Thanks for the help everyone


----------

